# Coniston Sports & Social Club - updated



## navigator

For those of you who, like us, thoroughly enjoyed several nights on different occasions staying here last year, I warn you not to return!

Although only a gravel car park, and with a dubious CDP, this overnight stop was perfect for us, and I know others who stayed last year. Super showers and spotless toilets, very cheap beer, level hard standing, plenty of space, great views, water tap and only 5 minutes walk into Coniston.

We had some great breaks walking the fells using CS&SC as a base, and were always delighted that our contribution of £9/night was fed back into a community project. John, the steward, could not have been more helpful, and always welcomed us back. The locals were a friendly lot, and we enjoyed watching the tennis coach teaching the kids on a Saturday morning.

All too good to be true, you might say! You might be right.

We called last week on Thursday, but there were no signs of life by early evening. This was not unusual, as John sometimes opened Thursday or Friday for the weekend, depending on the time of year. A 'Camping' sign was still being displayed at the entrance, so we parked up and went into Coniston for a few beers.

Long asleep, at 11.30pm we heard a knock at the door, and opened it to a chap who insisted on taking £19.50 from us for our overnight stay! I made every effort to discuss it in the morning with him, but he would not go away, and my wife, who was pretty upset by the intrusion, told me to pay him. I insisted we went into the Club, which he had keys for, and went on to produce a receipt book and registration form.

Having paid £3 to park to park there earlier in the day, I insisted he knocked that off, and I very reluctantly paid the balance of £16.50. The chap was staying in a tent in the grounds, but by the time we got up, although his tent was still there, the car had gone. I enquired locally, and apparently the chap has been staying for a while doing odd jobs in the town and acting as night watchman for the Club.

I have attempted to contact the Club without success, but will keep trying. In the meantime, be warned.

Such a great shame, and a loss to both the Coniston and motorhome community.


----------



## RichardnGill

Thanks for the heads up, we have used this place as well.

We were going to use it last week but ended up at Millers field in Ambleside and then used the C&CC THS at Tover.


Richard...


----------



## spartacus

Then they wonder why we all go to France .........


----------



## BillCreer

There is a good CL on the road down to the lake next to the petrol station.


----------



## vardy

You didn't drive over the tent then????


----------



## navigator

vardy said:


> You didn't drive over the tent then????


There was a fence in the way!


----------



## vardy

Rats!!!!!


----------



## navigator

BillCreer said:


> There is a good CL on the road down to the lake next to the petrol station.


There is Bill, and we do like it there. I phoned yesterday and they have three available pitches only for the summer weekends. I booked them, sorry!


----------



## BillCreer

navigator said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good CL on the road down to the lake next to the petrol station.
> 
> 
> 
> There is Bill, and we do like it there. I phoned yesterday and they have three available pitches only for the summer weekends. I booked them, sorry!
Click to expand...

I've been using it for more than 20 years but mostly in the winter. Feels like going home.


----------



## conistonsports

*Coniston Sports and Social Centre*

Hi Coniston Sports and Social Centre would like to put the record straight. Last year we did have a volunteer working for us, we thought everything was OK, however, when we found out that he was causing our visitors distress we asked him to leave. We also have a new manager, Jim, who lives in the village and this enables us to open the club more often during the week. If you would like to visit us you will will be made most welcome by Jim.


----------



## commuter

Not quite sure of the context for this post. Can someone please elaborate

Thanks


----------



## nukeadmin

i think this is in response to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-108295-coniston.html+sports


----------



## sprokit

commuter said:


> Not quite sure of the context for this post. Can someone please elaborate
> 
> Thanks


Could it be this topic from over a year ago?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...ts-amp-social-club-no-longer-mh-friendly.html

Took a while to reply if it is!!

Ah, Nuke beat me to it, must have nothing to do today!!

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## commuter

do we know what's on offer in terms of facilities under the new management?


----------



## conistonsports

Hi yes it was a year ago, however, we have just got a new web site and we did a google to see what came up and your forum came first, so we wanted to make sure people were made aware that things had changed. We have a great car park for £3 for all day, tennis courts, football pitch, showers, toilets and a great gym. We also have wi fi and football on the TV for all the best games. Our bar is well stocked and if you want to be a county member at only £5 per year the drinks are discounted. Why don't you come and see us, Jim will make you most welcome call on 015394 41812.


----------



## blondel

"We have a great car park for £3 for all day"

Does this mean that there is no overnight facility now?


----------



## linkassoc

*Coniston Sports & Social Centre*

There may have been problems in 2011 caused by temporary staff. Since then, a permanent Centre Manager has been appointed - Jim Blaney and he attends to all Camping and Motorhome requirements. His number is 015394 41812.

All of the clean and modern facilities are available and the site gives superb value for money camping.

There is a new website www coniston-sports co uk which gives full details.


----------



## linkassoc

Yes, there is a great overnight facility there.

The website is www coniston-sports co uk

The facilities are excellent.


----------



## Imbiber

Looking at the website it would appear that for us, (2 Adults, 2 Children) a night's stay plus the day parking would amount to £25.

I've never been but crikey that's giving the CC a run for their money and I assume this is just some form of car park at a sports club with no electric?

Am I missing something here, or is this the genuine prospect?

The initial thread that commenced last year intimated that overnight parking was available for circa a tenner. 

Now we're at more than double that with the prospect of a shower and WC as the only real recompense!!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

People can make up their own mind as to whether they want to pay what is being charged.

The club have put the record straight after what was clearly an unsatisfactory period.

We might give it a go over the winter.


----------



## blondel

My interpretation of the website is that it is £7.50 per person so for 2 people it will be £15. If on the campsite you shouldn't have to pay the £3 per day parking charge - should you? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## cabby

well if you are not sure about the charges give them a ring and tell them, so that they can alter their website details.no good just moaning about it.

cabby


----------



## gj1023

No Dogs, so that`s us out. 

Good of them to come on and explain things though, thanks

Gary


----------



## Imbiber

cabby said:


> well if you are not sure about the charges give them a ring and tell them, so that they can alter their website details.no good just moaning about it.
> 
> cabby


Quite right thanks for the tip!


----------

